# Reynolds Solitude vs Mavic Ksyrium Elite



## schweky (Sep 20, 2012)

I am upgrading my basic wheelset from the Shimano RS10. Considering two options the Reynolds Solitude and the Mavic Ksyrium Elite. Going with the Elite because the extra money for 100 grams does not pay. Anyone have any thoughts or other options?

Reynolds Solitude - Performance bike has a special of $379
Mavic Ksyrium Elite - Ebay or Pricepoint.com for $550

Thanks!


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a set of Mavic Ksyrium Elite's cheap from a local biker off CL. I like them a lot. Very stiff, fast riding wheels.

I can see how they might be a harsher ride for a light weight, but that's not a problem I have at the moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

I have about 500mi on my new elites. No negatives yet. Coming from a set of Bontrager Race, these things very light in comparison.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a set of the Ksyrium Elites on a demo bike for a week and I personally hated them. They were the harshest wheels I had ever felt (I weigh 180) and I have no interest in wheels that have to be "serviced" or "sent back" if you break one of their proprietary spokes. I am now a big fan of the 23mm rims because they do give a more comfortable ride. Have you considered Velocity A23 comp build direct from Velocity for $549.00? You get a 23mm wide rim, DT spokes, some really nice hubs, and the skewers all for a decent price. I had something similar built up by an independent builder (HED Belgium C2 rims, Wheelsmith spokes, Velocity Race hubs) and they are super riding wheels. The wider rims at 5-10 psi lower pressure really make for a nice ride. Just another thought.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

I have not tried the Mavic wheels, but I'm running a set of Solitudes for training and they have been very reliable. Still perfectly true and the roads around here are nasty winter-salted, chip and seal. I have about 600 mi. on them and I weigh 188 lbs. 

That being said, I do like what I have heard about the Velocity A23 and do plan to give them a try at some point in the near future. Though the Solitude 20/24 build has been reliable, I will probably go 24/28 or even 28/32 on the A23. It would probably be good to have something I can really bang on without second thoughts.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

schweky said:


> I am upgrading my basic wheelset from the Shimano RS10. Considering two options the Reynolds Solitude and the Mavic Ksyrium Elite. Going with the Elite because the extra money for 100 grams does not pay. Anyone have any thoughts or other options?
> 
> Reynolds Solitude - Performance bike has a special of $379
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite - Ebay or Pricepoint.com for $550
> ...


Have the Mavics myself. I know I'll have to service the rachet sometime, and there are youtube videos on how to do it...

I'm not sure why people complain about their harshness, but it is a common complaint. I run 25c tires, and given that I'm around 185 lbs, I have been able to run 85 lb front & 90 rear without pinch flats. Coupled with a softer riding Spec Secteur... I don't have complaints about harshness

My LBS keeps a supply of Mavic spokes on hand... not an issue for me

the price of the Reynolds for a slight weight penalty.... is very compelling reason for getting it


----------

